

Open source mobile analytics project using node.js and mongodb - johnfina
http://count.ly/dashboard

======
dmvaldman
This is very nice. You're definitely beating people on UI, but not yet on
functionality. Google's path feature, linking advertising campaigns, etc.
Though I'm sure these are things you're thinking about.

Please keep me up to date. Add my email dave AT quipvideo DOT com to a mailing
list if you have one.

Also, how are you liking Node + Mongo for this project? We use it at Quip.

~~~
johnfina
Thanks a lot. Yeah there are tons of new features on the way and I'm sure
Countly will catch up with all the features of Google Analytics in a very
short time. So far mongo and node has been great to work with and in terms of
performance its quite impressive what you can achieve even with a small VPS.

